# Free dietary analysis by Nutritionist!



## angelaclucas (Dec 11, 2006)

Dear all,

I am a 3rd year student from Manchester Metropolitan University UK.  I am doing my dissertation/thesis on Male body builders and I need volunteers to fill in a quick questionnaire and keep a 3-day food diary for me.  It would help me out SO much and in return, I will analyse your diet to give you a full breakdown of every calorie, gram of protein, vitamin, mineral and more that passes your lips!  Its great information for anyone wanting to tweak their diets to get better results!

Please either email me via the forum or message me on my myspace page 

Love Angela x


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 11, 2006)

What are you hoping to find?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 11, 2006)

angelaclucas said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am a 3rd year student from Manchester Metropolitan University UK.  I am doing my dissertation/thesis on Male body builders and I need volunteers to fill in a quick questionnaire and keep a 3-day food diary for me.  It would help me out SO much and in return, I will analyse your diet to give you a full breakdown of every calorie, gram of protein, vitamin, mineral and more that passes your lips!  Its great information for anyone wanting to tweak their diets to get better results!
> 
> ...




can i get nude pics for return.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 11, 2006)

Lol


----------



## pengers84 (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, Il do it. Whats ur email adress?


----------



## Raz (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm in...Im from Manchester too! (-:  E-mail is???


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm in, I think. I'll PM you. Or not. I will if I have time.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> I'm in, I think. I'll PM you. Or not. I will if I have time.



boy, you really know how to keep a gal on the edge of her seat.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2006)

Not a bad looking girl either for a Brit


----------



## P-funk (Dec 12, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Not a bad looking girl either for a Brit



where do you see her pics?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 12, 2006)

did a search in google under her username


----------



## Nate K (Dec 12, 2006)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=81704477


----------



## Raz (Dec 12, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Not a bad looking girl either for a *Brit *



Yea watch that tongue, mate!!!


----------



## angelaclucas (Dec 14, 2006)

Ha ha, well its been quite the discussion!

My email address is angela_clucas@hotmail.com if anyone wants to take part can you email me and i'll forward the questionnaire to you.

PS: there will be no naked pictures!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 14, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> What are you hoping to find?


.


----------



## angelaclucas (Dec 14, 2006)

I am investigating the prevalence of the Adonis Complex or 'reverse anorexia' in bodybuilders.  The literature available at the moment primarily focuses on women and body image and or eating disorders but as it is becoming more prevalent in men it makes it a valid subject for investigation (from a student/dissertation point of view)  I have chosen body builders as a magnified section of the population as its know they/you are very careful/dedicated regarding eating and body image.

This is taken from my proposal:
The research carried out so far mainly focuses on body image alone without reference to the nutritional intake of the subjects.  (McCreary D.R. & Sasse D.K. 2000, Drewnowski A. & Yee, D.K. 1987 & Ruffolo et al, 2006)  This study aims to prove a link between body image and nutritional intake.  The study will look at diet as a whole as well as three specific elements of dietary intake, caffeine, protein and omega-3 fatty acids.  Previous studies have shown links between caffeine intake and anxiety and omega-3 intake and depression  (Nehlig et al 1993, & Mischoulon & Fava M, 2000) which have produced both positive and negative results.  This study aims to see if subjects with either high caffeine and/or low omega-3 intake have heightened levels of body image distortion.  Finally, this study will investigate protein intake to establish if there is a correlation (as expected) of increased protein intake in those subjects who experience body dissatisfaction and have a negative body image. 

The aim is to recruit a minimum of forty subjects to give the results a higher statistical power than would be obtained with a smaller number of subjects.  It is expected some subjects will not complete the study therefore a higher starting number is preferable to ensure enough subjects do go on to complete the study. 

Hope that helps, sorry I missed your original post!
Thanks
Angela


----------



## Raz (Dec 14, 2006)

angelaclucas said:


> I am investigating the prevalence of the Adonis Complex or 'reverse anorexia' in bodybuilders.  The literature available at the moment primarily focuses on women and body image and or eating disorders but as it is becoming more prevalent in men it makes it a valid subject for investigation (from a student/dissertation point of view)  I have chosen body builders as a magnified section of the population as its know they/you are very careful/dedicated regarding eating and body image.
> 
> This is taken from my proposal:
> The research carried out so far mainly focuses on body image alone without reference to the nutritional intake of the subjects.  (McCreary D.R. & Sasse D.K. 2000, Drewnowski A. & Yee, D.K. 1987 & Ruffolo et al, 2006)  This study aims to prove a link between body image and nutritional intake.  The study will look at diet as a whole as well as three specific elements of dietary intake, caffeine, protein and omega-3 fatty acids.  Previous studies have shown links between caffeine intake and anxiety and omega-3 intake and depression  (Nehlig et al 1993, & Mischoulon & Fava M, 2000) which have produced both positive and negative results.  This study aims to see if subjects with either high caffeine and/or low omega-3 intake have heightened levels of body image distortion.  Finally, this study will investigate protein intake to establish if there is a correlation (as expected) of increased protein intake in those subjects who experience body dissatisfaction and have a negative body image.
> ...



OK, Well ive added you on msn, so come online my luv. You can arrange me a personal interview, to take place in Manchester.


----------



## plewser2006 (Dec 16, 2006)

some of these guys make it sound down right creapy...


----------



## JimSnow (Dec 17, 2006)

angela,

The red type on black, on your myspace, is visually taxing. I can't read it.


----------



## angelaclucas (Dec 18, 2006)

i've fixed myspace (hopefully)!

Msg for Raz: No personal meetings I'm afraid mate!

Anyone wanting a questionnaire emailing please email, this is so important to my degree that I get this info  

Angela x


----------



## angelaclucas (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi,

I am still looking for people (please see 1st post in thread) if anyone would like to take part.

Thanks
Angela


----------



## Raz (Jan 2, 2007)

angelaclucas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am still looking for people (please see 1st post in thread) if anyone would like to take part.
> 
> ...



You got mine right?


----------



## Raz (Jan 2, 2007)

Bet your disguisted at how much I eat eh, I know my parents are. Hey, I wouldn't of gained nearly 3stone in just a year if I hadn't ate like that! I could of gained more mass too because to begin with I was restricting my carb intake to much.


----------



## angelaclucas (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi Raz, yeah I did get yours and I am hoping to have the analysis back to everyone by the end of january.

Thanks
angela


----------

